# Lidl Photos



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

If you register with Lidl Photos you can order 100 photos for free using voucher code LIDLPHOTOS3A2B.

If the code is wrong, they'll send you the current one anyway. I can personally vouch for the quality and if you go over the free allowance, they're only 4 or 5p each anyway! Delivery is about Â£1.30 and takes about 2 working days to arrive. All-in-all, a bargain!


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for that tip, I will be giving it a go.


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

as will I, cheers !


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Have a look at photobox too and register there. They do some great offers from time to time (see what I did there?) re larger canvasses and prints etc.


----------



## David B (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info.. I'll give 'em a try, I've got loads of pics just stored on the hard-drive. They're just dying to be printed out.

At least if you're not happy with the quality, it ain't cost you too much & you've still got the original pics to take elsewhere.

David


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

Great tip - thank you.


----------

